

Ask HN: Underwater cell phones? - michaelhalligan

I've been spending a lot of time swimming lately, at least three hours per day. Unfortunately as of today I can no longer be inaccessible to the outside world for so long, and need to find a way for important calls/txts (mostly txts) to catch my attention when I'm swimming laps. I was thinking some sort of a bluetooth device, but I'm not sure the distance would work, since I'm both underwater most of the time, and at random points along a 50-ft pool.<p>Any suggestions?
======
byoung2
<http://www.pcmag.com/article2/0,2817,2034585,00.asp>

Looks like an underwater phone, but no bluetooth. I think your problem is not
with technology, but setting reasonable expectations for accessibility. You
could let people know that you can't be reached for the next few hours when
you start your swim. Alternatively, you can stop and check your phone every
half hour or so, and let people know that you can't respond right away, but
you'll check messages regularly.

